
Ask HN: Would you use a silent coworking space? - loorinm
I live in San Francisco. Back when I was studying on my own&#x2F;unemployed etc, it was impossible to find a place in downtown to study that had quiet. The only place is the SF Public Library but it&#x27;s full of poop and crazy people. I just wanted a quiet place to study that isn&#x27;t my house, that&#x27;s downtown and feels like a work space, not my own house.<p>I&#x27;ve been thinking starting a quiet coworking space as a business idea.<p>I would charge $2 an hour, much like Workshop Cafe SF.<p>Would you use it? Why or why not?
======
superuser2
What you a describing is basically a private university's library, and hell
yes. Though I retain access to my university's library, I don't live in that
city anymore, and I have been unable to find anything like it.

Huge rooms. Reasonably nice interior decor. Fast wifi, reasonable printing,
comfortable chairs at long tables with lots of outlets, rooms scattered
throughout that can be reserved in half hour increments for collaborative
work, expectation of silence in the main reading rooms.

I have often wished that companies wanting open plan offices would adopt this
model (really all that's missing from most of them is silence).

~~~
loorinm
Universities have the luxury of collecting huge tuition, tax money, and
endowments to support these facilities.

Being one person with minimal investment, I doubt I'll be able to start out at
that level..

------
selmat
I am not from your region but for me is also important have quiet environment
for thinking. I hate open-office and crowded workplace. So I would prefer some
like this:
[http://assets.inhabitat.com/files/2010/04/pod1.jpg](http://assets.inhabitat.com/files/2010/04/pod1.jpg)

Personally....i definitely would use your service. $2/h is reasonable price.

------
bbcbasic
If I were a freelancer or starting my own business then yes. I'd probably want
a decent desk / monitor setup. Quite ergonomic, and some kind of visual
privacy too. I'd pay more for that though than $2/hr.

------
akg_67
I liked a co-working space SociLabo in Sendai, Japan that was like what you
are describing. Most people quietly worked on their laptop or studied. Super
cheap 100 Yen a day. Just a room with few chairs and tables and 50Mbps
Wireless Internet. Looks exactly like cover photo on its Facebook page.

[https://www.facebook.com/socilabo/](https://www.facebook.com/socilabo/)
[http://socilabo.com](http://socilabo.com)

------
kevinyun
I'm a big fan of [http://Deskpass.com](http://Deskpass.com) in Chicago. It's
access to tons of coworking spaces and has really affordable monthly pricing.
For me, I got desk pass because I like a combo of different days between
vibrant and quiet. As far as pricing, I would probably be more comfortable
with monthly pricing vs hourly.

Just a .02 from a guy who works remotely and has different preferences at
times.

------
ConG42
Working on a similar idea that uses underused spaces throughout cities.
Starting with yoga/meditation classes abd letting space be bookable as well.
Check out pre- launch site at 2b-infinite.com and drop me a line at
connorgarrity108@gmail.com... Would love to talk some things I have been
finding out related to your idea..

------
vortico
I've used spaces with monthly rates, but I like the idea of hourly, since I'm
not in SF most days. In this case, I'd recommend an online scheduling and
payment system to avoid showing up with no vacancies. Let me know if you start
your business. I'll definitely use it.

------
bettyx1138
Yes. I need quiet. And I slack off too much when I wfh. I however live in NYC.

------
sheraz
There Are places like this in NYC for writers.

Paragraphny.com

Writersroom.org

They have a specific focus, which is what makes it so nice.

I think having one for Devs could be interesting, and I would pay more than
$2/hr for the privilege.

------
pmiller2
Personally, probably not. I live really close to UCB, so I'd just go there if
I were interested in silence. I do, however, see some merit in the idea.

~~~
superuser2
I seem to recall being turned away from the gate at UCB's main library. Did
you go to school there, or how do you get in?

